# New c:



## FluffMuffins (Jul 26, 2011)

So, hi! I, basically, am a new person on this site. I'm really just lookin' around and learning new things so I can have a better experience in taking care of mice(It's probably alright right now, but hey, there's always room for improvment.)

I'm also wondering about breeding, so id love to learn about that. I have two beautiful bucks who would probably make _beautiful_ babies(Who of which i'll be posting pictures of<3) and I would be devastated if I messed up the litter somehow, what with my notorious clumsiness. But anyhow, i'll be getting a few more boys in a couple days' time. I'm really hoping I get to breed'em with my friend's soon-to-be girl mice. ^o^

Anyway, I guess that's about it for now. c:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A very warm welcome

:welcome1


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen: :welcomeany


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------

